# Shooting Coyotes in The City!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/calif-city-authorizes-firm-shoot-coyotes-231012307.html

This California City has Authorized Shooting Coyotes in the City! Wowser! I thought this was pretty drastic! What is your thoughts?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Where do we sign up?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds to me like those older lady's are trolling for yotes.
Lorraine Barr, 92, said she took her 7-pound Yorkshire Terrier named Pumpkin on a late-night walk last week and was watching out for coyotes, but was still stunned when one of them went for her dog and ran off with it.
"My wrist was yanked so hard that I fell forward on my stomach, and I'm a heavy woman," Barr said. One of her neighbors later found the collar, bloody. The dog was not found.
Barr called the loss of Pumpkin "exceptionally difficult emotionally."

What is a 92 year old woman doing out on a late night walk ??? Certainly not doing what the younger woman do.

Ok..I am game. Bet Lorraine would even put us up for a few days. We can set up on her roof.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Sounds to me like those older lady's are trolling for yotes.
> Lorraine Barr, 92, said she took her 7-pound Yorkshire Terrier named Pumpkin on a late-night walk last week and was watching out for coyotes, but was still stunned when one of them went for her dog and ran off with it.
> "My wrist was yanked so hard that I fell forward on my stomach, and I'm a heavy woman," Barr said. One of her neighbors later found the collar, bloody. The dog was not found.
> Barr called the loss of Pumpkin "exceptionally difficult emotionally."
> ...


A late night walk might have been 7:30.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, California creates all their own problems with animal attacks. You would think they would regulate the populations with hunting...


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

DM...that would make to much sense and that does not take studies, maps, involving animal rights groups, etc.

Too bad it is not Hollywood. Oh...I forgot, they have uncle Jed


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

On a call said:


> Sounds to me like those older lady's are trolling for yotes.
> Lorraine Barr, 92, said she took her 7-pound Yorkshire Terrier named Pumpkin on a late-night walk last week and was watching out for coyotes, but was still stunned when one of them went for her dog and ran off with it.
> "My wrist was yanked so hard that I fell forward on my stomach, and I'm a heavy woman," Barr said. One of her neighbors later found the collar, bloody. The dog was not found.
> Barr called the loss of Pumpkin "exceptionally difficult emotionally."
> ...


Lol... well, when enough old ladies have their poodles snatched off the leash then maybe they will start to use a little common sense.

From the sounds of it, Lorraine might be creeping around the woods camo'ed up herself trying to get a little "eye for an eye" for ole Pumpkin!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If she had been pack'in, little pumpkin might have been around for next Halloween.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

catcapper said:


> If she had been pack'in, little pumpkin might have been around for next Halloween.


Ted Nugent couldnt have said it better my man!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Lorraine Sounds like a tough ole Girl, You Better Watch out she may be the newest member of PT!! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, like cat says she should have gotten one of those Rick Perry specials.


----------

